# 1897 Goold Company Brantford red Bird



## David Brown (Aug 24, 2017)

Picture of my Brantford Red Bird1897. Original paint with lots of scratches. New Stutzman rims  26 inch frame .Just about over my Limit.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Lovely bicycle!
Where were they made?
All of the accessories seem set up for driving on my side of the world.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 24, 2017)

Brantford Ontario Canada


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 24, 2017)

Gorgeous, and tall like I like 'em.


----------



## Brian R. (Aug 28, 2017)

Dave, post a photo of the badge. It's one of the nicest bike badges I've seen.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Brian
 Can't do that right now as am out west visiting my Daughter.


----------



## David Brown (Sep 17, 2017)

Here is a picture of head Badge


----------

